# Ethernet connexion ok mais safari ne se connecte pas...



## ããªã¢ã³ (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Je partage ma connexion ethernet avec mon voisin par le biais d'un cable ethernet depuis des mois et jusqu'a la semaine derniere tout fonctionnait bien...

Je suis sous leopard 10.5.8 et tout a l'air de fonctionner normalement, signal lumineux present au niveau de la prise ethernet quand elle est branchee, l'utilitaire preferences systeme network me dit que ma connexion ets bonne mais lorsque je lance mes browsers ( safari, firefox ou peu importe lequel) les pages buggent lors du chargement.

Selon moi deux problemes possibles: le premier d'ordre materiel mais le signal a l'air d'etre bon, la fiche est en bon etat elle se clipe parfaitement. J'ai meme essaye chez un ami cela ne fonctionne pas aussi avec les memes symptomes connexion ok...

Ou alors cela vient du modem mais etant au japon ce n'est pas chose simple...et sachant que cela a fonctionne parfaitement pendant trois mois... 

En me documentant j'ai cru comprendre que cela pouvait venir de mes dns ou de mon Ip. Je ne suis pas sur du tout n'etant pas une star au niveau reseaux je suis perdu.

Si quelqu'un a deja rencontre ce genre de probleme 

Merci d'avance

PS: desole pour les accents, etant dans un lieu public, pas d'accent sur les claviers japonais...


----------



## kenclark200 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut, j'ai le même problème que toi, ou alors très semblable. Par contre je suis en France et ne partage pas avec mon voisin. Tout fonctionne, et à certains moments, quand je lance internet (SAFARI), il me dit que je ne suis pas connecté à Internet. Dans ce cas la seule solution est de TOUT redémarrer (iMac et Freebox)..
Maintenant que j'y pense parfois mon iPhone se connecte par WiFi à cette box, ce pourrait être le problème ???? Je vais essayer de le reconnecter tiens...
Si on trouve une solution à notre problème cela m'arrangera beaucoup
Salut à toi, et courage


----------



## olive06 (13 Janvier 2010)

Pareil, meme probleme ou similaire:

J'ai un Imac avec snow Leopard 1.6.2 (sauf erreur y a pas d'autre update) et je suis sur free V5 en degroupe.

Avec le WIFI, aucun soucis tout est ok. Des que j'essaye de configurer l'ethernet, Safari marche plus.

Sur la config Free j'ai active le DHCP, j'ai configure l'adresse MAC du imac en baud permanent (Je pense pas m'etre plante, mais bon ...), j'ai redemarre la free plusieurs fois.

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que cote mac, si je configure l'ethernet "Via DCHP" il me file une adresse IP bizarre (pas en 192.xxx.xxx.xxx).

Du coup j'ai essaye une config manuelle:

IP bla bla bla (ce que j'ai mis sur la config free en baud permanent)
Masque 255.255.255.0 (J'ai aussi essaye 255.255.0.0)
Routeur: J'ai mis l'adresse de la freebox
DNS configure

L'ethernet dans la fenetre de config reseau apparait en vert "connecte", mais si j'utilise safari, ca marche pas


----------

